# Fort Collins Field Trial Results?



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Any Derby Results ????


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

Missy: Is Rocky running in this one? Is any other notables running? Ralph


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes Rocky is running this one and so is Coot.

Clint has 5 dogs entered. 

We know that Coot won 3rd place. Still waiting to hear if Rocky did anything. 
Keep your fingers crossed!

Oh, Congratulations on the New Family news! I am so happy for you


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Derby Results:

1st - Watermark's Laurie Darlin O-Richard Price H-Clint Avant
2nd - Spellbinder Hex O-Jane & Gary Edwards H-Clint Avant
3rd - Taylorlab Downtown Cooter Brown O-Lyle Steinman H-Clint Avant
4th - Patton's Black Water Ripper O-Bobby Purser H-Mark Edwards
RJ - Lightning Fast Quack Attacker O/H-Lainee Shinsato
Jams:
RockErin's Bodacious Cowgirl O-Ron Van Den Bussche H-Joseph McCann
Creek Robbin Augustus McCrea O-Maty Stewart H-Mark Edwards
Moon Schoon Devil Double Down O/H-Jeff Schoonover
Red Dirt's Big Iron O-Chris Payne H-Joseph McCann

That's what I wrote down in my catalog....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Lainee !


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Downtown said:


> Still waiting to hear if Rocky did anything.


He went out in the 2nd on a rerun....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open Results?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

These Open results were given to me 2nd hand so I will NOT vouch for the accuracy:

1st - FC/AFC Penmark's Mountain King O- P. Youngblood H-Danny Farmer
FC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac O-Mike Krammerer H-Danny Farmer
3rd - FC/AFC Summer Thyme II O-Bill Bowen H-Danny Farmer
4th Fargo's Gulf Coast Jack-son O-John & Suzan Caire H-John Caire
RJ - FC Mizpah Miss O-Floyd Bradley H-Kenny Trott
Jams:
Candlewood's Peli-can Fly O-Stuart Smith H-Mark Edwards
By Golden Ponds Christmas Comet O-David & Muriel Honeycutt H-Mark Edwards
FC Knick's Buddy Boy O-Chris & Martha McCool
Blackstart Smart Smoke MH O-Jeff & Vickie Demott H-Lonny Taylor


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

*Congrats Chris!*

Colt did good. Congratulations to the derby winners and JAMs.

We'll reload and try again.

Frank


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

I guess he finally decided he needed to pick up more than 4 birds.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AMATEUR RESULTS

1) AFC Freeridin Wowie Zowie O/H Ted Shih
2) River Reveille Double Dare O/H Dan Myers
3) AFC Sky Hy Husker Power O/H Ted Shih
4) Blu Chip Rocky Boots O/H Jim Cope
RJ) Flying High O: Ted Shih/Butch Green, H: Ted Shih

J) FC Vinwoods Don't Look Ethel O/H Mike Kammerer
FC Pudgie Mac O/H Mike Kammerer
Black Magic Woody Too O/H Dee Boice
Black Magic's Rocky Mtn High O/H Dee Boice
FC/AFC Cosmo's Texas Tango O/H Amy Hunt
Sureshot's Little Party Girl O/H Amy Hunt
FC/AFC Summer Thyme O/H Bill Bowen
Rufsea's Angus O: Ken Erikson, H: Bill Bowen
Gray Creek's Gaby Girl O/H: Bill Bowen
Perpetual Motion Dizzy Daisy O/H: Dave Winters
Fargo's Gulf Coast Jackson O/H: John Caire
Watermark's Who's That O/H: Jim Cope


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted,

You must flying higher than a kite. Congratulations!!!

Russ


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Congratulations Ted !


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*ATTABOY ZOWIE, Ace, and Fly!!!!*



Oh, and you to Ted


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee, congrats for finishing the derby! Keep on finishing and the points will come.

Bullet is just glad he can get birds!!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Ted! Congrats!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats, Ted! Good to see Zowie over his medical problems and back to full speed. And Ace remains great and your new guy obviously impressed.

Good on ya!

Still back in the Oklahoma heat....

Tim


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Ted... you lucky #$%#$%#!!! hehe

Keep it up.

Shayne


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Ted... What an impressive showing!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone

It's nice to have Zowie healthy and running well again. Ace continues to compete at a high level. And Fly is coming on. 

Four trials in a row, and Ace and/or Zowie has been in the fourth series of the Open and/or Am of each. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that they continue to run well.

Next trial, I am going to run Buffy and Mootsie to get a sense of where they are.

Yippee Skippy

Ted


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Hats off to the judges.
It does my heart good to see so many dogs walk away from an AA stake,
With something to show for their weekend effort.
IMO it is in keeping with the spirit of the game!
john


----------

